# 7th Semi-Annual Unofficial Shark Tourney and Mcree Camp-Out October 14th-16th



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

This went great the last 6 times, and everybody who went had a lot of fun! We still have good stories to tell about it! (and maybe a few lies...) Lets do the same again!!

That weekend is nearly a full moon a full moon, so it will be great out.


RULES:

Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday October 14th. Measure-In deadline is Sunday 1 pm October 16th. 

In event small craft advisory is in effect in inland waters also, tourney will be canceled and refunds made.

Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.

$80 entry fee per Boat (Team) due by Thursday October 13th before the tournament. If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat, ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.


One winner, winner take all. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable. 


Cookout saturday afternoon as long as someone has a shark to bring in with some fried shark nuggets. $80 of the total entry fees will be used for fry oil, propane, breading, and condiments.

For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $10 I think, and can be purchased online. You can bring in one shark per day. 

If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THE MEAT! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.


There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark. 

This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth. 

$80 entry can be mailed to: 

Clay Palmgren 
1333 College Parkway #110 
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 

Shoot me a PM if you would like to make other arrangements, meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows! 

There are a ton of other rules that could be posted, but I think everybody knows what is ethical and proper and fair. Also mob riot will enforse any common sense rules. Such as if you bring a frozen shark you caught last month to the Measure-In, I think the mob riot will fix that stupidity. And they say you can't fix stupid! 

There will be some people camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a homebase fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament.

IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH AND CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Boatless anglers, speak up if yer goin out to MCree! 

Before the tournament, an official VHF channel will be announced. 

I am really hoping someone else can try to win this thing. Team Chunky Love has, after all, won 3 out of 6. Just sayin.:whistling:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Is it open to the public to come and just hang out?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely! There is usually at least another 40 or so people from the forums that just come out to camp and make it a party!

Here's a link to last falls tourney with pictures on page 1 of previous years, and then on the following pages more pictures of last years shenanigans. Last fall was a real blast!


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

How you gonna have a tournament when every bodies gonna be at my party??


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Just curious while camping there are dogs allowed out there or no? I would assume no but wanted to double check.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Miller Time. I think that if you have dogs that you need to stay on Sand Island and not directly on McCree.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

feelin' wright said:


> Miller Time. I think that if you have dogs that you need to stay on Sand Island and not directly on McCree.


Is sand island the one between ft mcree and sherman cove?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> Is sand island the one between ft mcree and sherman cove?


 
Yes.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

OK thank you.


----------



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

Is this a young mens tourney?? I'm a 52yr old Geezer. Just wondering if I would fit in? I have a 25' cuddy, but no team...


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

fish2day said:


> Is this a young mens tourney?? I'm a 52yr old Geezer. Just wondering if I would fit in? I have a 25' cuddy, but no team...


Hey Rick - I'm a fellow geezer. 

If you are looking for team mates I would like to fish it weekend. I have an obligation saturday morning but could fish friday and sat night. Would like to fish a little from my yak too if I could work it out. Give me a PM if you are interested.

PS - You'll fit in fine. Don't let Clay fool ya - he told me he was 69 the other day


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

CAPT. PAUL REDMAN said:


> How you gonna have a tournament when every bodies gonna be at my party??


Comming out party??..... ( I saw a flattering photo of you somewhere
.....lol )


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I am off most of october.....starting on the 16th. Damn I have missed these things
Yall have fun


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

gene and i plan on coming out to camp with everyone.. will need ride out to the fort


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Corina, you know I got you guys covered for a ride with your tent and gear to the island. Also have another passenger and her stuff we're transporting out there.

Definately not a young mens tourney! This is a fun event, with lots of ribbing, joking, and good times. And someone gets bragging rights till next spring, and all the entry fees in there pocket!

Need2fish would be a great team mate. Hope you can make it out, either for the tourney, or at least to join the fun and the cookout for sure saturday evening.

I'm at Gilligans Tiki bar behind the Hampton Inn on P-Cola beach every wednesday by around 6:30pm for the free oysters if anybody wants to stop by and chat about it!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Entered
Team is me, fish2day, and brandonshobie
Check's being mailed from the bank Clay. You should get it by the 30th (their slow).


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I would love to, but unfortunately I have family obligations that weekend. Perhaps I'll be able to attend the 8th Semi-Annual.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks Clay....


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

So how many teams are in?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Paid teams are us, rODMEISTER, AND YOU nEED2. Oops...caps

Kinda quiet...wonderin if everyone is nervous??? Just sayin! One week away!!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

2 days away!!!!

Where is everyone??? Quiet around here! Got Rodmeisters entry fee, Need2fish's, and ours. Is it only three of us teams fishing it??

Gonna be a great weekend!

Friday night 94% full moon. Nice and bright waterways and Mcree looks like daylight with the moon reflecting off the sand!

*Friday -Sun 83-84 degrees highs with 59-61 degree lows. And for all 3 days quote "Sunny and Nice." "Sunny and Pleasant." "Sunny, Nice and Warm." Perfect for camping and bundling up at night in a sleeping bag.
*
Sea forecast is 2-3 foot, Bays and coastal waters a light chop. Not the best, but doable if anybody wants to venture out, or at least 3 of the winning sharks from the last 6 tourneys that I know of have been caught in the pass or bay. Just saves on gas!

Anymore shark-fishers? Anybody camping? And I have plenty of room still on my boat to transport anybody out there and back with your tent, etc. for free. Corrinas and Gene are riding out there and back. Come on camping! You don't need a boat!

Hello...is this thing on? Anybody in there??? 

Give me a CALL OR TEXT IF YOU GOT ANY QUESTIONS 777-1221


----------

